# Indoor Lighting



## abrewerphotography (Oct 13, 2009)

I am an on-location natural light photographer.  I am going to be doing an indoor Holiday Shoot, and am looking for proper lighting for that shoot.  Something portable.  I have found on ebay several lighting kits/backdrops.  I am unsure what i need to get but I want any input on what kind I need to buy!

Thanks!


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 13, 2009)

abrewerphotography said:


> I am going to be doing an indoor Holiday Shoot...



OH.....  an indoor holiday shoot.

I gotta ask...  you'll be photographing people?  posed or candid?  individuals or couples?  groups maybe?

Give us some more specifics so we can better advise.

-Pete


----------



## abrewerphotography (Oct 13, 2009)

Photographing people....moreso children I would think.  Posed photography!


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 14, 2009)

OK.  Basically, you'll need a main light, a fill light and a background light.  A backdrop is a good idea. Shoot with a lens that has a focal length that is about twice the "normal" focal length for your camera format.

The main light should provide about double the light of the fill.  This can be achieved by moving the main in closer to the subject(s).  The background light needed will vary with the backdrop used.

Be prepared to pose all ages, from babies to adults.  That means adjustable stools and maybe a table.

The actual brand of light is not so important as the modifiers you use (umbrellas, soft box or reflector).  Choose a strobe with a modeling light so you can see where your light is falling.  Decent light stands are important in a setting like this to minimise the chances of any accidents.  Of course, shoot from a tripod so you can easily move in and out to adjust posing.

I hope this helps.

-Pete


----------



## bdavis (Oct 14, 2009)

I could actually just get by with using one light.

Lightstand+speedlight+umbrella


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 14, 2009)

bdavis said:


> I could actually just get by with using one light.
> 
> Lightstand+speedlight+umbrella



I believe the operative words here are "get by."  I suspect many of us could "get by" without any additional lighting.

But I find it hard to give that sort of advice...  especially in the current climate where the profession is crumbling as quickly as camera technology advances.

-Pete


----------



## SpeedTrap (Oct 14, 2009)

bdavis said:


> I could actually just get by with using one light.
> 
> Lightstand+speedlight+umbrella


 
We could all get by with one light but to do it right you need at least 2 lights.


----------



## bdavis (Oct 14, 2009)

lol


----------



## abrewerphotography (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for all of your help!  What do you think about the lights they sell on ebay?  They come with two lights, well here is the link:

Background Stand & Photography Equipment Lighting Kit T - eBay (item 170387023690 end time Oct-24-09 17:34:36 PDT)

Would this work?


----------



## SpeedTrap (Oct 14, 2009)

no, those are not nearly powerful enough.
You need to be looking at something starting around 150 Watt Seconds, these are 45 W/S.

Try looking into Alien Bees, a couple AB-400's would work well.


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 15, 2009)

SpeedTrap said:


> no, those are not nearly powerful enough.
> You need to be looking at something starting around 150 Watt Seconds, these are 45 W/S.



Look again.  Those are 45w fluorescent bulbs.  And the stands are rather short at just 7 feet.

Look for strobe lighting with modeling lights.

-Pete


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 15, 2009)

Dont be tight fisted in Photography.

Your camera is only 1 mefium in a range that you need for Professional Portraiture work.

Other things you really should focus on beside you Camera body is Lens, Lighting, Accessories (better straps that are more convinient, Filters, Clothes etc...) Backdrops... thel ist can go on.

If you are cheap with your equipment, Your work will result in being cheap.


----------



## abrewerphotography (Oct 15, 2009)

Okay after doing more research and reading threads on other boards I came across this:

Steve Kaeser Backgrounds & Accessories

What do you guys think about this?


----------



## SpeedTrap (Oct 15, 2009)

Again these are not strobes, you even small strobes will outpower these.


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 16, 2009)

Look for something more like this.


----------



## KmH (Oct 16, 2009)

I can second the kit Christy Photo recommended. I know a couple of amateure photographers that have that exact Genesis kit. In fact, IMO it's about the minimum set-up (of that type) that will give acceptable results.

I've been seduced by the minimalst on-location approach and pretty much just use speedlights now.

Once you get lights, use them on your outdoor shoots too! It will open a whole new world of possibilities.

www.strobist.com 

*BOOK:* *Minimalist Lighting: Professional Techniques for Location Photography* by Kirk Tuck


----------



## SpeedTrap (Oct 16, 2009)

KmH said:


> I've been seduced by the minimalist on-location approach and pretty much just use speed lights now.



I am sorry to hear that has happened to you..........:er:
I am sure if you look around there has got to be support groups to help you integrate back into normal society, and don't be embarrassed it seems to happen to almost everyone for a while. 
Just be careful when you pick up a real light that you do not accidentally blind yourself.


----------



## KmH (Oct 16, 2009)

SpeedTrap said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > I've been seduced by the minimalist on-location approach and pretty much just use speed lights now.
> ...


Been there, done that, have the t-shirt.....with the 'real light' thing.

I provided a link to the #1 support group for those afflicted with this syndrome.

My minimialist approach actually costs me more $$$ in total equipment and set-up time because I need more lights, stands, modifiers, radio triggers, types of clamps, etc. It's kind of a gearhead dream world. :thumbup:

But, I find it way more fun and creative and, use spur of the moment or home made modifiers made from things like cereal boxes, cardboard or just cinefoil. I go through more gaffers tape too.


----------

